

Device mimics black hole event horizon - hhm
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2008/02/13/scispace113.xml

======
amohr
Tonight on Rigel News "Distant Planet 'Earth' reduces Milky Way to the size of
an atom" more at 11

Has anyone read Our Final Hour by Martin Rees - he talks about this as being
one of the possible ways mankind may accidentally destroy itself.

